# Load calculation for storage/Contractor space



## Sfelc (Feb 23, 2018)

I have a customer building a self storage building but wants every space metered through a modular meter bank. Each unit will need to have a at least 45amp for its own panel. Customer wants to possibly have contractors rent each space with options to have their own shop in the space. There will be 10 bays in the first building plus a landlord panel for gate,lights etc. No heat load as of yet but most likely will be up to each tenant. I realize that the meter banks have 400,600 amp mains in the main breaker cabinet and would most likely go with the 600amp but how would I figure out load calculations and adjustments


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

A piece of cake for a real licensed electrician.

Call one.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would put 100 amps at a minimum if they are big enough to park a vehicle in. Hell they are gonna want to put in electric heat and a chop saw or two. 
You didn't give us a size. When he gets the estimate he will decide not to meter them separate anyways.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Any idea of the sq. footage? Load calcs. for "contractor" spaces can be tricky, because chances are they aren't just going to use it for "storage". If they were, a 15a. lighting ckt. would be all they would need.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First of all welcome aboard.

Secondly you posted far from enough info to properly answer your question.


----------



## Sfelc (Feb 23, 2018)

Each space is app 15w x 30L x 15h not positive the amount of equipment that will be used in each unit, would say lights, saw welder etc. I am a licensed electrician just wanted others opinions just because of being a non traditional space using modular metering so kinda a mix of warehouse and shop each unit. I am sure that half the tenants would even use more then a light and outlet for a charger etc want to leave options open.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I think I would size the service to meet the requirements of a 100% run on all units, then I would provide 50% with just the basic (light and receptacle), then do roughly (with the reaming 50%) 33% at 30 amp, 60 amp and 100 amp. I would put in the infrastructure for 100 amp to all, allows them to expand without going all the way on the first step. If they find there usage does not need that kind of power, then the risk / waste is minimal.

Having said all of that, you may have specific code rules for a demand calculation that is required, but that would be my basic approach I think.

Cheers
John


----------

